# Suitcase surprises



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

My guy travels a lot for work. Looking for ideas for little gifts to slip into his suitcase before he leaves. Preferably inexpensive, ranging from innocent to naughty. I need a lot of ideas so its always a surprise!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Check out Amazon for bargain gifts?

How about sweets aka candies? 

Biscuits/cookies in individual packets?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Travel by plane or car?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

There is candy genitalia like *this* and *this* (smaller ones are also available).

There are decks of naughty card games *like these* that instruct couples to perform sexual acts on each other. You'll have to get two decks so you each have one with you, and, obviously, you'll have to tailor the instructions to be performed remotely on the candy pieces or on yourselves since you can't actually do the deeds to each other. Have fun!


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Travel by plane or car?


Both. More often plane but car 5 or so times a year.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Definitely a giant dildo, nice little surprise waiting for him when his suitcase gets checked at the airport


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice is put a shirt you slept in for him to sleep in at night (smells like your perfume)

Mid-range is put some pictures of sexy outfits you will wear for him when he gets back in his luggage.

Naughty is a vibrator in his bag with a note that says..."Can't wait for you to use this on me when you get back"

Don't forget WhatsApp video ..... end to end encryption. That's why the terrorist use it too. It's safe for video fun time.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> Definitely a giant dildo, nice little surprise waiting for him when his suitcase gets checked at the airport


I've had a run in at the airport before ...... the female officer handled it quite well.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I've had a run in at the airport before ...... the female officer handled it quite well.


When I say "handled it quite well"...I mean.....nevermind


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Back when things were good between my husband and I, he always responded very positively to notes or emails I would send him telling him how much I loved our life and why. You could do something like a "top 10 reasons I will miss you" or "Top Ten things I plan to do to you when you get home" if you want to be more spicy.

I'm sure he'll like anything that proves you were thinking of him and that you'll miss him.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If its air travel, nothing strange. A note / picture may be the best gift.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Notes in the pockets of things is good. Then he doesn't "get" it until he reaches in.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

How about a pic of you in naughty clothing (or none!) rolled up in his underwear?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

My wife tucks things in my briefcase time to time. 

When I was traveling a lot, the notes in my garment bag were the best, to me anyway

When traveling by car? For me it was actually the gourmet type home cooked lunches.

A few times it was sexy notes.

One early lunch, God love her, was lunch, two beers, and an indulgence. But that was in first months of marriage. Lucky I was alone on a job at in Freeport, Texas and I completed the work before lunch, was at a park near beach, when I opened up lunch.

So that lunch did work out well 😎😎😎.
But I had to offer a couple kind comments on content choices.
The stories I could tell. The 😍😍😍


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Honestly, a pack of Mega Stuffed Oreos snuck into my suitcase would drive me wild :grin2:


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

- Some of those comfy socks for lounging around.

- If you know where he's going, a list of local restaurants that he might enjoy. Even though he could look up restaurants himself, who wants to do that when you're tired at the end of the day? 

- A gift certificate for the hotel. This may seem weird, but he could use it for things that the company may not cover, like pay-per-view movies, gift shop purchases, etc.

- If he works out, a day pass for a nearby gym. Hotels often have gyms, but they are pretty barebones. Find a gym with sauna and hottub for extra relaxation.

- Have things delivered to his room. There are so many delivery services now that you can have whatever you want delivered to his room.

- Call the hotel and have room service deliver a desert or something to him.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband has just left for a month long work trip. Mr Married had a great idea about the t-shirt but I didn't see it in time, but I'm sleeping in hubby's t-shirt lol.

I put some lipstick on, and kissed a few post it notes, then stuck them in the pockets of his shirts with a heart shaped paperclip lol. I wrote on some others, just sappy little notes about how I love him, or miss him etc. and also stuck those in his shirt and pants pockets. He's found a couple already


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> Definitely a giant dildo, nice little surprise waiting for him when his suitcase gets checked at the airport


I came to this thread to mention "Something About Mary" where Ben Stiller tells DeNiro there's something in his suitcase he wants DeNiro's daughter to wear, not knowing the airline switched his luggage and it contains a strap-on and not an engagement ring.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> When I say "handled it quite well"...I mean.....nevermind


If someone makes a porn video from this, do you get royalties?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

frusdil said:


> and kissed a few post it notes,



One time when I got home my wife had put post it notes on the bathroom mirror in the shape of a heart. 
In the middle of the heart she wrote in lip stick "reasons I love you"
Each note had a reason


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I bought a little desk clock that had a small drawer at the bottom.
I gave it to her as a gift when I got home.
When she opened the drawer it had a note I wrote with a calligraphy pen that said "Now Is Our Time"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I bought a baby heartbeat monitor (the kind you use when pregnant)

I recorded my wife's heartbeat and my own and sent the audio file to a company online.

They sent me back a wood plaque with our heartbeats overlaid on top of each other and I had then put "Two Beat as One" at the bottom.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Get some helium balloons. Make the balloon string long enough that the balloon can go to the ceiling over your bed.
At the end of the balloon is something naughty or nice.
If you get it just right you can make some panties "hover" just on top the bed sheets.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A pair of panties fits inside the cap of shaving cream.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Naughty: This is for road travel only !

Go online and buy him a Fleshlight or Tenga Flip (don't forget the lube)

Put it in his suitcase with a note "Close your eyes and think of me"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

There is a phone app called Tip Calc. It is actually a file hide program. 
Install it on his phone and put some pictures or videos on it.

Don't give him the 4 digit pass code until he is at work


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

There is nothing better than a hand written love note.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

FalCod said:


> There is nothing better than a hand written love note.



I think this is really true. I was GOING to say put his favorite candy bar in there (mmm Cadbury Fruit & Nut) but ... no ...

I would keep all the notes, forever, and go back and read them over and over and appreciate that my wife cared so greatly for me.

I got remarried a couple years ago. My current W isn't into lots of notes and ephemera about love (she's amazing in other ways, though). As it is, occasionally I'll be digging through old books and paperwork and I'll find little love notes/cards from my EW. She had her problems, for sure (which originally led me to TAM), but love notes were her thing. As such, I'll find these now and read them and feel paralyzed with tenderness for that sub-human who lied and cheated and burned our marriage to the ground ... just for a moment ... before finally tossing it away in the trash.

Finding notes from someone I'm still actually really fond of would be a pretty fantastic thing, indeed


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Me personally, I like salt and pepper cashews, peppered beef jerky, sweet chili pistachios, and hot 'n spicy pork rinds.

You can find all my favorite gifts at your local 7-11


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Naughty: This is for road travel only !
> 
> Go online and buy him a Fleshlight or Tenga Flip (don't forget the lube)
> 
> Put it in his suitcase with a note "Close your eyes and think of me"


I like this. Although I'll probably say "think of me and send me video."


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

FalCod said:


> There is nothing better than a hand written love note.


Love notes are outside of my norm, I never know what to say. But I LOVE this idea. I'm going to do it.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> There is a phone app called Tip Calc. It is actually a file hide program.
> Install it on his phone and put some pictures or videos on it.
> 
> Don't give him the 4 digit pass code until he is at work


I like this idea but can't get on his phone without his eyeballs so being sneaky would be hard.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Definitely a giant dildo, nice little surprise waiting for him when his suitcase gets checked at the airport


I actually LOL'd at this.....girls in the office freaked out.


----------

